# He's a chameleon ;)



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

his face makes him look like he is greying out. the last pic makes him look kind of roany.
how old is he ?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

5/6 ish.
What's funny is the those pics are only months total. And daily it's different. Gotta love grade horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to ride an appaloosa mare that had face markings like that! 

Aint really got grey goggles-- im thinking roan- neat markings!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

This was maybe a week or two ago...








He changes, it's halarious! Friend of ours boy didn't even know who he was at First last time he seen him. And the boy was all but born on horseback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol thats funny! 

This mare up the road from me is black- had a black foal- thought she was gonna roan out- shes completely grey now and shes a yearling- your boy is definitely different in that picture- Id be confused too if i didnt go out and see him every day! :lol:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a running joke around here, I just say he's purple. It's as close as anyone could guess day to day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He looks a lot like my 3 yr old, who is a bay-going-gray.

In the winter he looks more bay, in the summer more black. Meanwhile, he keeps getting more and more white hair. So in the summer it's like he is turning black and getting whiter at the same time! 

I like his summer coat best. 

Does your guy have white hair in his tail? It looks like he might, but not as much as my gelding.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. My guy never had goggles, even as a foal. So not all greys have goggles. Here are some different color phases he went through.

I have a friend who I _still_ don't think is convinced he's a grey. :lol:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeppers, has lotsa gray hairs everywhere. 

He's gray, I get that, but he changes color. Which I find amusing. 
And the pictures of him brown and me on bareback are less then a week apart. Give or take a few hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

They like to keep us guessing! 

Zane (my gelding) went through a phase where we all swore he was liver chestnut going gray. It wasn't even obvious he had black points. :lol:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol. It adds to the enjoyment each day, shall I ride the brown, the grey, the sorrel, or the black.... All the same dang horse. 
But I do like diversity








One of each color? Why not, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Trailhorserider- thats called a gulastra plume-- your horse aint grey- hes sabino, lol. 


Phly- in that last picture he does have grey goggles! Crazy horse!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This horse was born chestnut, not one single white hair on him. Here he's almost 7 years old and starting to grey out. He's now around 9 and is almost all white.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

toto said:


> Trailhorserider- thats called a gulastra plume-- your horse aint grey- hes sabino, lol.


Not quite sure if you are serious or joking, but her horse is definitely gray!


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

I love watching horses change colour.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's cute. I had a giggle at the title of your thread. I wish I had kept the photos of the mare that we had for a few months. She came to us with very pronounced dapples and changed her color every season. In the time I had her, she must have changed her coat 4-5 times and every time something completely different.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

It's definitely a sight to see in person, the pictures don't do justice to how drastic the changes are. Today he was gray head/ sorrel body/ hind jet black.... 

I'm sure it's not possible, but feel free to come see my circus freak 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Great thread, I love all the pictures. My horses are boring, they stay one color 😳
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow nice horses everyone. My colt Storm is changing on me too, he was born nice red chestnut with a flaxen tail, and now going on 2yrs and 4mos, he's got a lot of white on his belly across his rump and along his mane, and his pretty star is flecking with red in it. I'm not sure what color he's going to be when he's done growing LOL
So here's a pic of him just for fun!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Today's color of the day appears to be brown and black, very grey on the head. 

Elizabeth, that red horse could turn into a real looker if it roams out! Very nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Phly, why thank you, he's a looker already. I like the flake of hay on his rump!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Phly, why thank you, he's a looker already. I like the flake of hay on his rump!!


Lol, we do dumb stuff with our horses, nothing suprises em anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL i do the same with mine. Actually the red colt i shared a pic of, we were unloading hay from a hay wagon into the backside of our barn, and he decided to come and steal a few nibbles of hay, well while husband was throwing the bales, he walked right into the firing range and got hit right in the head with one! He just stood there and was like ok now what? LOL i laughed so hard i thought i was going to fall out of the barn loft. Then he proceeded to eat it....only horses :-D


----------

